# Need to order more shake, TONIGHT



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tried maximuscle and didnt rate it, been using PHD Whey for a while now but iv ran out and i need to go back to a gainer shake.

Im thinking boditronic's mass attack evo? Anyone used if? If so did you rate and and what gains?

JP


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've used it, i'd rate it at an average. Best being mri pro nos, worst being pro90.

https://www.discount-supplements.co.uk

Cheapest i have found it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extreme Nutrition : Extreme Nutrition Ltd

click on it. When u place order, enter this in the discount space: mcd25 and you will get 25% off. Pro-6 and extreme mass are the bees knees


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Extreme Nutrition : Extreme Nutrition Ltd
> 
> click on it. When u place order, enter this in the discount space: mcd25 and you will get 25% off. Pro-6 and extreme mass are the bees knees


 I agree well im using the mass at present and rate this product highly in taste ,easy mixabilty and minimal stomach issues, as a result i will be ordering pro 6 asap


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mass with milk, OMG


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Extreme Nutrition : Extreme Nutrition Ltd
> 
> click on it. When u place order, enter this in the discount space: mcd25 and you will get 25% off. Pro-6 and extreme mass are the bees knees


Good shout, ill do it, so youd reccomend the extreme mass 4.5kg?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mass taste the nuts mate. Real strawberries too  last forever


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

Orders just gone though now, got a new shaker with mesh ball aswell.

Hopefully no bad weather delivery delays!! Cheers for the heads up London


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Delivery is quick to. I'd say Tuesday. Did you know the owner of extreme is also the owner of this forum.


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Delivery is quick to. I'd say Tuesday. Did you know the owner of extreme is also the owner of this forum.


Didn't have a clue! So for the gains i want, are we talking around 3 scoops 3 times a day, with either water or milk? Say one before work, one after work/pre gym, and one post gym?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You take 2 scoops per serving mate. This would defo be classed as 1 meal ok. 500ml milk with 2 scoops is nearly about 800cals if I remember. So I wouldn't have no more than 2 drinks a day. It's around 50g carbs and I think about 30g protein.


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

London1976 said:


> You take 2 scoops per serving mate. This would defo be classed as 1 meal ok. 500ml milk with 2 scoops is nearly about 800cals if I remember. So I wouldn't have no more than 2 drinks a day. It's around 50g carbs and I think about 30g protein.


2 scoops? This stuff is gonna last ages! What times would you reccomend taking the servings? My daily schedule is

7:00am - get up, breakfast etc

8:00am - leave for work

6:00pm - arrive home from work

6:30pm - have tea

7:30pm - arrive at the gym

9-9:30pm - arrive home from the gym

11-12pm - bed

Maybe morning, and post workout, or just before bed?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Me personally don't have it late cause of the carbs. I have it at 8am then 3pm... Eat every 3 hours too.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

i like the pro-6 and currently using build and recover too .. tastes good and worth the money imo.


----------



## JP.1991 (Nov 9, 2010)

It was delivered the other week, tastes LUSH.

and holy sh*t what is in this stuff, Miracle Gro or something?! been sticking to it every day so far and im sure its already made a difference, not lean gains but i could swear iv thickened up slightly especially around my upper arms/chest.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought about buying a few things from Extreme Nutrition today and it kept on crashing when I wanted to get to the checkout. Is this a common problem?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

what does 2 scoop with 500ml milk give you:

cals, protein, carbs and fat ???

and how many servings per tub, using it with milk like that? thanks. :becky:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yanny, which site did you use? www.extremenutrition.co has some bugs, hence why it's not being advertised yet but www.extremenutrition.co.uk (the old site) should be fine


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Answer1 : I just use Extreme Nutrition Pro-6. Works well, tastes great and mixes excellently in a simple shaker.

Answer2 : I have used the .co.uk site a number of times recently and not encountered any crashing problems.


----------

